# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  EDEN 501 filter / Share your experience please

## V31

Hi,
I know that this filter has been mentioned here so many times, but.. there is something important for me why to found another thread about EDEN 501.

I'm from country, where you cannot directly buy for example ADA, Seachem or other advanced aquaristic stuff for your design aquarium you want to run well. EDENsrl products has no representative in our country as well and I'm as a 'small tanks aquascaper'  :Smile:  highly interested in this type of filter - external for small tanks.



As you can see on many software-download websites "Try before you buy", let me ask you for answering few questions about this (EDEN 501) filter:

1) How are you generally satisfied with this filter?
2) What do you think about efficiency, what maximum tank's volume would you recommend this filter for?
3) How easy is the installation? What problems did you experience with?
4) How easy is the maintenance? What problems did you experience with?
5) What about noise production? Can you compare it to some other filter (I've experience with almost all Eheim prodution lines)?
6) Do you have any comments to this filter, some other pros or cons?

I'd like to know really everything  :Smile:  to be possibly able to extend Czech market of this filter for small tanks.

Thanks very much for all replies. It will help.

Regards V31 - Czech Republic

----------


## kray

I have installed one set recently. Here's some of my comments, I am sure others could provide more constructive comments on this.




> 1) How are you generally satisfied with this filter?


Easy to install, looks good, no need to prime, quiet... very happy with it




> 2) What do you think about efficiency, what maximum tank's volume would you recommend this filter for?


This is designed for small tanks (I am currently using it for a 2ft apisto tank). I don't have the spects with me now, but I doubt it would be efficient for bigger tanks. I have heard some are using it for 1 ft cube tank as well.




> 3) How easy is the installation? What problems did you experience with?


Simple. No problem at all.




> 4) How easy is the maintenance? What problems did you experience with?


Have not done any maintenance as I've just installed it 2 weeks ago. But I don't think there will be any issue. I suppose if you need to do a thorough cleaning, you will need to take care of water following out of the tank if you detach the filter from the tubes - no ehiem-style tap to prevent water from following out.




> 5) What about noise production? Can you compare it to some other filter (I've experience with almost all Eheim prodution lines)?


Quiet! There will be noise for first few minutes. Once the filter drives out all the residual air, it will be silent.




> 6) Do you have any comments to this filter, some other pros or cons?


The recommendation from the manufacturer is to keep the filter at the same level as the tank, and the tubes provided are not too long either. I am using it for the top tank of my two-tier setup, and I need to rest the filter on a table just next to the tank. There is a clip for attaching the filter to the side of the tank - but this is not provided in the package that I bought, i.e. need to purchase separately.

Overall, I am happy with it and look forward to setup my 2nd set soon.

----------


## benny

> I suppose if you need to do a thorough cleaning, you will need to take care of water following out of the tank if you detach the filter from the tubes - no ehiem-style tap to prevent water from following out.
> 
> The recommendation from the manufacturer is to keep the filter at the same level as the tank, and the tubes provided are not too long either. I am using it for the top tank of my two-tier setup, and I need to rest the filter on a table just next to the tank.


9/12 mm hose are available from Eheim or hardware shops. You guys might also like to know that Eheim has both single and double taps for 9/12 mm hose connections that fits the Eden 501 filter's hose set perfectly.

 

Most shops don't carry this, but C328 at Clementi Ave 2 has the 9/12 double taps. You have to ask for it as it's not a common item. Mrs. Toh will know.

Flow rate is up too 300 L per hour and the 230V model uses 5 watts of eletricity. It's too for tanks up to 60 L easily.

Detailed specifications and accessories were discussed here.

----------


## valice

Regarding the 9/12 taps, you gotta look carefully in the whole lots of taps...
Some of the labelling on the packaging might be 12/16, but in actual fact, it is 9/12... Mrs Toh might not have noticed it actually, but see will know where all the taps are...

----------


## brianclaw

1. I like this little filter and my only complaint is the fairly transparent body of the filter. I sprayed mine black.

2. I honestly would not recommend this filter on set-ups bigger than 18 x 12". The flowrate is a little weak. 

3. I had ths filter up and running in 10 mins, or less.

4. Like Benny has mentioned, the 9/12mm double/single tap valves from Eheim will fit this filter nicely and make maintainence a breeze. As it is out of the box, it is a little annoying as you have no way of just shutting off flow to the tubes and moving just the canister to clean.

5. It's as silent as an Eheim.

6. I would say a little more thought should have been put into the design of this filter. The flow in this filter is from left to right, what's to stop the dirt from just falling through the media, clogging it up and just being sucked out of the filter again? In normal canisters, where the flow is from bottom-up, it is this flow that's keeping the dirt in the lower layers, preventing the top layer from being prematurely clogged up and from just being pushed back out the filter.
I do like that it's meant to be placed on the same level as the tank and can easily be hidden behind the tank and out of sight, unlike HOTs.

----------


## benny

> The flow in this filter is from left to right, what's to stop the dirt from just falling through the media, clogging it up and just being sucked out of the filter again? In normal canisters, where the flow is from bottom-up, it is this flow that's keeping the dirt in the lower layers, preventing the top layer from being prematurely clogged up and from just being pushed back out the filter.


There is actually a compartment divider that "force" the water flow from one compartment to the other. Is your divider missing?

I find the Japanese addition of a filter pad to be quite interesting in removing debris from the water. See the link in the earlier post.

Cheers,

----------


## joe

> I find the Japanese addition of a filter pad to be quite interesting in removing debris from the water. See the link in the earlier post.
> 
> Cheers,


I added a filter pad cut to shape and it works wonders too. Used only one pack of the rings, placed and wool pad and added some biohome below. Working great!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## brianclaw

I did add a sponge to mine too, but it still gets clogged pretty fast. 
Water continuosly flows downwards carrying the dirt with it, past the divider, up into the sponge and out of the filter. Maybe a pic would explain it better? 

Would I get another if budget allowed though..? Yes, it's a pretty nifty little filter and would do nicely in an environment where you just don't have the space below to fit a canister filter, but still want one.

----------


## joe

Brian, as benny mentioned, the Japanese version added a sponge on the right compartment and that stops debris from flowing to the left side and back into the tank. You can easily cut one sponge yourself  :Smile: 

In addition the black sponge also helps to filter out bigger debris from going back to the tank too  :Smile: 

Did you add a fine or a coarse sponge? I used the fine one. My colleague used both  :Smug:   :Smug: 

Here's the one benny mentioned:

----------


## anaconda

1) How are you generally satisfied with this filter?

Very satisfied

2) What do you think about efficiency, what maximum tank's volume would you recommend this filter for?

Quiet and efficient. It is recommended for 60litre tanks but I got it on my 81 litre tank. Works fine. But in my case I increase the amount of bio filtering by putting in Biohome Red. 

What i got on the inlet compartment is :
- 1 layer of small bio rings
- Coarse Filter Pad
- Biohome Red (about slightly more then half the container)
- Fine Filter Pad

Flow rate is quite good. About on par with the 2213 i had previously. Best indicator I can think of that it is working well is that I didnt suffer any major outbreak of shrimps have death after the switch to Eden from my 2213

3) How easy is the installation? What problems did you experience with?

Very easy!! No problems. Its plug and play!!!

4) How easy is the maintenance? What problems did you experience with?

No problems with maintenance. I just 
Turn it off
Lift the filter up above the level of the tank
Unlock the lid and take it off. Leave the lid above the level of the tank
Clean the compartment. Takes about 10-20 min
Put it all back and Prime

5) What about noise production? Can you compare it to some other filter (I've experience with almost all Eheim prodution lines)?

Very quiet filter. Quieter then the old 2213 I had

6) Do you have any comments to this filter, some other pros or cons?

Pros are all written above. Cons inflow is a bit weak compare to the 2213 but that makes it good for people with shrimp tanks. 

With regards to the debris flowing pass the divider and back into the tank, dont have much problems with that tanks to the use of the sponges and biohome and rings.

----------


## brianclaw

> Did you add a fine or a coarse sponge? I used the fine one. My colleague used both


Yup, I added a fine sponge(the white ones that you can buy in large sheets). That was the first thing I did when I got my filter.  :Grin:  This sponge is the first thing the water comes into contact with in my filter. I've found changing it once a month to help a little.
I've had my filter since some time in the middle of last year. It does still get clogged pretty fast.

----------


## V31

Useful comments, thanks to all contributors. You've answered everything I need  :Smile: 

If anyone else has some experience with EDEN 501, please add your comments. Thanks once again.  :Smile:

----------


## coryfav

Would any users of the Eheim double-tap care to post a couple of pics on how you attach them to the Eden? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> Would any users of the Eheim double-tap care to post a couple of pics on how you attach them to the Eden? Thanks!


Fav,

Same way you use your double taps on your Eheim filters. Not quote convenient if you have the hang on bracket, but for longer connections, it's the same.

Cheers,

----------


## BFG

I still haven't use mine yet. Quite busy having 2 colleague from work in setting up their 1st planted tank. I wonder when will I get to the 3rd Eden 501.

----------


## Goondoo

> I still haven't use mine yet. Quite busy having 2 colleague from work in setting up their 1st planted tank. I wonder when will I get to the 3rd Eden 501.


sell me sell me!!!!  :Opps:   :Grin:

----------


## teck

> I have installed one set recently. Here's some of my comments, I am sure others could provide more constructive comments on this.
> 
> 
> Easy to install, looks good, no need to prime, quiet... very happy with it
> 
> 
> This is designed for small tanks (I am currently using it for a 2ft apisto tank). I don't have the spects with me now, but I doubt it would be efficient for bigger tanks. I have heard some are using it for 1 ft cube tank as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Have you try placing the filter below the tank?

----------


## kray

Nope.... didn't get extra tubing, taps etc to do that. Anyway my intention is to hang it at the edge of the tank, when I manage to get hold of the clips.

----------


## V31

One more question, how much is EDEN501 in your country? Note your currency, please  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> One more question, how much is EDEN501 in your country? Note your currency, please


About US$35 each, without the bracket.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

> About US$35 each, without the bracket.
> 
> Cheers,




see my replacement, just nice..... :Razz:  Found in IKEA...

I am using it for a 60 cm x 40 cm x 40 cm tank...not enough but i am keeping fish in it now...it's probably good for 1.5 ft or 1 ft cube tank.

----------


## BFG

Good idea MrTree! What's the rough cost?

----------


## MrTree

A few dollar SGD!

----------


## brianclaw

I think those baskets are found on the second floor in the kitchen department if I'm not wrong. Less than $20. Maybe even cheaper.

----------


## benny

> I think those baskets are found on the second floor in the kitchen department if I'm not wrong. Less than $20. Maybe even cheaper.


Should be just a few dollars. The Eden bracket is about S$8.50 but you can't put extra things inside.

Great suggestion Mr. Tree!  :Well done:  

Cheers,

----------


## kray

I was wondering if this ikea backet could be hung properly on 5 plan tank as the tank has protruding plastic linings along its edges. Just found out the standard bracket for eden 501 could not be attached to the 5 plan tank due to theose plastic edges... shiaks!

----------


## brianclaw

If the hooks that come with the basket don't fit, there are separate hooks that you can buy from Ikea that do fit. It'll just add a couple of dollars more...

----------


## vratenza

Missed the previous group buy... I need one for my 1 ft cube.... any idea when is the official distributor of Eden going to bring it in? Thanks! :Grin:  

Or where can i get my hands on one?

Tried searching the web but no luck :Sad:

----------


## kray

> Missed the previous group buy... I need one for my 1 ft cube.... any idea when is the official distributor of Eden going to bring it in? Thanks! 
> 
> Or where can i get my hands on one?
> 
> Tried searching the web but no luck


Go ask C328 auntie. She has placed some orders, its a matter of time they will arrival in SIN.

----------

